# Guitar and Oboe - Desperate - F sharp minor



## Guest (Jul 9, 2020)

I am waiting for your thoughts and criticisms. thanks


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

This is lovely. I'm gonna give it a closer listen later and share my thoughts in an edit.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

This is a really beautiful piece, so much so that it cut through the limitations of the MIDI and moved me. I particularly like that lamenting theme beginning at the 2 minute mark. 

Even though you do it at multiple spots, I think the guitar could be used melodically a bit more and the guitar and clarinet could play off each other more too, making a 'horizontal' polyphonic texture to switch up the 'vertical' homophonic texture, if that makes any sense. But that's up to you stylistically to do that, I think it's perfect the way it is anyway.

Is there any chance we'll be able to hear this played with real instruments at some point?


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2020)

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> This is a really beautiful piece, so much so that it cut through the limitations of the MIDI and moved me. I particularly like that lamenting theme beginning at the 2 minute mark.
> 
> Even though you do it at multiple spots, I think the guitar could be used melodically a bit more and the guitar and clarinet could play off each other more too, making a 'horizontal' polyphonic texture to switch up the 'vertical' homophonic texture, if that makes any sense. But that's up to you stylistically to do that, I think it's perfect the way it is anyway.
> 
> Is there any chance we'll be able to hear this played with real instruments at some point?


Thank you so much. I appreciate your detailed listening and analysis. I haven't had a good days lately, this made me happy. 
I wrote this as a series and it is the third piece in this series. (you can find others below) I admit that I cannot use the guitar very actively in this series. it has a more passive effect in this piece. I specifically wanted it. However, as you said, it could be developed polyphonically. 
I don't think this will be played by real people. I would like it but I don't have a musical environment. (I play guitar, but i can't accompany an other instrument.)


----------

